# Fiddlers Ferry Effluent Drain & Bridge,Cheshire June 2012



## kevsy21 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fiddlers Ferry Power Station is a coal fired power station located in Cheshire in North West England.It is situated on the north bank of the River Mersey between the towns of Widnes and Warrington.

The power station was built by the Cleveland Bridge Company and came into full operation in 1973.One of the station's cooling towers collapsed on 13 January 1984, due to the freak high winds of that winter. It has since been rebuilt.

The station was built by the CEGB but was transferred to Powergen PLC after privatisation of the UK's electricity industry in 1990. Fiddlers Ferry, along with Ferrybridge Power Station in Yorkshire, was then sold to Edison Mission Energy in 1999. They were then sold on to AEP Energy Services Ltd in 2001, and both were sold again in July 2004 to Scottish and Southern Energy for £136 million.
The station consumes 195 million litres of water daily from the River Mersey.

Came across this drain on a wander,it would have been rude not to check it out..Nothing special but something new.Tbh it was a lot more dodgy conditions then what it looks mainly due to deep soft mud i nearly got stuck a few times.Plus its tidal.

I started where it exits to the mersey,full of rubbish including some poor sods bike.










Looking back to the entrance




A side feed from the Sankey canal.




The main underground section which goes under the railway lines and under towards the power station




Inside this section the mud was at its deepest and it was a real struggle to move about.





One point the water slowed down then what sounded like a gate opening,followed by a roar of water it was time to get the fook out.

This is the topside section before the underground section.





Just up from the drain came across this bridge apparently it linked an old landfill site over the lane.The wasteland seems to be used mainly for off roading or it was.Since the landfill was used for toxic and non toxic waste it has been deemed highly contaminated and unfit for further use.(According to Halton council).Plus they conclude it has limted access and hazardous slopes.
Soon as i saw it i had to find a way up to get a better view.






























Thanks for looking.​


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2012)

Cheers for sharing, lovely pics, shame people have littered it so badly.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice one 

Nothing like a kids bike for tripping you up in a drain


----------



## night crawler (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting, have to say it did look manky.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for your comments,its always good to find and do new stuff.Not the best but always worth a look.


----------



## Dave-DR (Jul 12, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers for sharing, lovely pics, shame people have littered it so badly.



Its actually quite clean and tidy in these pics vs how it used to be, next to this drain is a narrow stone walk way which i used to walk over regularly, with the canal on one side and the drain the other its not the nicest walkway, the drainway it self was full of dumped trolleys, bikes, dolls, and gas botles dumped there from the gypsies who took up camp in a field just behind this area.

@Kevsy21, if you like drains\culverts etc, theres a few deep tunnels/culverts right beside this alongside the train tracks, best go prepared and definatly not solo tho, as there quite deep decents into them and have some very fast moving water at the bottom.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dave-DR said:


> Its actually quite clean and tidy in these pics vs how it used to be, next to this drain is a narrow stone walk way which i used to walk over regularly, with the canal on one side and the drain the other its not the nicest walkway, the drainway it self was full of dumped trolleys, bikes, dolls, and gas botles dumped there from the gypsies who took up camp in a field just behind this area.
> 
> @Kevsy21, if you like drains\culverts etc, theres a few deep tunnels/culverts right beside this alongside the train tracks, best go prepared and definatly not solo tho, as there quite deep decents into them and have some very fast moving water at the bottom.



Thanks Dave,i know the ones your mean,only problem with that area is the contamination in the soil but plenty more to see and do yet in the widnes area.


----------

